# RIP Garry Shandling



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

The creator of the peerless Larry Sanders has died:

http://variety.com/2016/tv/news/garry-shandling-dead-larry-sanders-show-show-1201738601/


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

He was broadcasted on Dutch TV when I was an early teenager. Didn't quite get everything then but was still intrigued.
Much too young, r.i.p.


----------

